# Al Lindner



## water bouy (Feb 27, 2018)

I used to love the In-Fisherman magazine and the show till it went away and now I like Angler's Edge. After it was sold I imagine he wanted to keep a show to write off fishing expenses. At his age he'll drive four hours and hop on a lake, something I no longer care to do. And then last week he went over the edge and decided to announce evolution wasn't a real thing. Hard to believe anyone who spent a life time on the water could say something like that. I should call him and say "C'mon man".


----------



## handyandy (Mar 1, 2018)

I sometimes wonder how so many angling shows stay in business when most don't ever really reveal any big secrets or tips that can't be found on forums, youtube, and facebook anymore now. That and there just so filled with ads, and usually whoever is on the show is just pushing products half the time. Don't get me wrong I enjoy a good fishing show, but I'm amazed so many stay around. Most the time now if I need a fishing show fix there are a million youtube videos to get it from now. Evolution some people think it's such a touchy subject that goes against their religious beliefs, I personally don't think evolution can be refuted, but many take it as an attack against their religious beliefs. Which isn't the case at least not to me, I don't see how evolution can be denied, there is proof all over the world, it doesn't mean it refutes anyone's religious beliefs.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 1, 2018)

I still watch the In-Fisherman show on TV once a week. Lindner's are no longer on it. Maybe they are very old segments being replayed. I don't know but I have never seen any of them before.

It is probably one of the very few fishing programs that hold any of my interest. I buzz by the ice fishing and the commercials. That's the value of DVRing everything, I guess.


----------



## Ozark River Runner (Mar 1, 2018)

I do like Al Lindner's shows. They aren't too bad compared to some of the shows that are out there. Just curious I don't want to start any kind of argument but are ya'll referring to Macro Evolution where we evolved from apes or Micro Evolution where changes occur from one generation to another?


----------



## handyandy (Mar 2, 2018)

I guess both, macro occurs from decades of small micro changes. You can see it with lots of different species of animals and how so many similar species has adapted to their specific environments. I don't think it undermines religion necessarily, hard to prove that a higher power didn't have role in how things were initially created. All depends on what you believe and perceive, but the evidence of evolution is apparent across the globe in all kinds of species.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 2, 2018)

handyandy said:


> I guess both, macro occurs from decades of small micro changes. You can see it with lots of different species of animals and how so many similar species has adapted to their specific environments. I don't think it undermines religion necessarily, hard to prove that a higher power didn't have role in how things were initially created. All depends on what you believe and perceive, but the evidence of evolution is apparent across the globe in all kinds of species.



I think you said it about as well as it can be said. 

_BTW, I've been waiting for my 15' tinny to evolve into a 18' windshield boat for two years but nothing has happened. In this case the powers that be is Mrs Ldubs._ :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Ozark River Runner (Mar 2, 2018)

I think that's the problem most people get into when they have arguments about evolution. They don't specifically site which issue they have with evolution. They just blanket all evolution as bad or doesn't exist. You can't deny evolution. Its real. The visible changes can be clearly observed on species throughout generations and I agree I don't think that undermines religion. I just think that is part of it. I disagree specifically with the part that humans evolved from apes. As a Christian, I believe God created humans. I think people who share my viewpoint need to be careful when talking about evolution that they understand the difference. I'm not well educated in the realm of evolution so I try not to stick my neck out and make some statement that I can't back up. I am curious to see what comments Al made to see if he was referring to all forms of evolution or just that part specifically.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 2, 2018)

My only comment about Evolution is...in TN. we live an hour from Dayton TN. Two years ago, the local playhouse ran a re-inactment of the Scopes Monkey Trial. 

It was held in the very courtroom where the original trial was held. We sat in the same seats as the original attendees.

Great entertainment, well presented.


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 3, 2018)

Qualifier; I'm an agnostic, therefore, I don't really believe in an all-powerful being the way the rest of the planet does. However, I also recognize that every society needs something to believe in, so I don't attempt to "push" my beliefs on others, like a true atheist might.

My take on evolution and religion. When Galileo discovered that the earth was not the center of the universe, he was ridiculed by the church, and thus the masses, until he was able to convince them that it was true, and he was able to back it up with observable scientific proof. The same thoughts or beliefs apply to evolution, but here's the "missing link", so to speak. _*God made the heavens and earth*_, so Galileo's evidence couldn't be refuted, and the same applies to evolution. God is responsible for it all. Science and religion do have a place, right beside each other in society. It can't be refuted, and can't be altered. 
Where real danger lies is when man attempts to "evolve" things through experimentation with science.
Just a non-believer's take on it.

Roger


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 3, 2018)

He was good but today you must dress like a Power Ranger action fiqure to be a on TV. What happened?


----------



## Davey1965 (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't believe we evolved from apes...I don't believe in man made global warming...I don't believe hardly anything the media tells us about anything...


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 14, 2018)

Amen,brother.edit: don't believe anything you read on the internet,either.i do enjoy the fly fishing programs because you can always pick up tips,bass fishing? not so much.cast, retrieve ,repeat.not much of a learning curve when you compare it to casting flies,especially in still water.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2018)

Call me crazy, but I like the Zona fishing show. :lol: 

https://markzona.com/


----------



## Buckethead (Mar 15, 2018)

I watch fishing shows for the sole purpose of watching a fishing show. I can deal with commercials but what I don’t like is the Sunday school lesson at the end of the show. I guess if I get my own show I can do what I want with the last 3 minutes.


----------



## edwonbass (Mar 15, 2018)

Jim said:


> Call me crazy, but I like the Zona fishing show. :lol:
> 
> https://markzona.com/



You’re crazy Jim! :LOL2: 

I like Zona but sometimes he can be a bit much. I do enjoy MLF.


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 17, 2018)

Evolution never happened? Just compare a timber wolf to a chihuahua and tell me how that aint evolution.....


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 17, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> Evolution never happened? Just compare a timber wolf to a chihuahua and tell me how that aint evolution.....




Those chihuahua's can be mean little buggers. But any dog I can squash with a fly swatter doesn't bother me too much. :LOL2:


----------



## Scott F (Mar 17, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> Evolution never happened? Just compare a timber wolf to a chihuahua and tell me how that aint evolution.....


Chihuahuas did not evolve from wolves. Evolution occurres more or less naturally. Dogs were selectively bred by man to get the various breeds we have today.


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 17, 2018)

Scott, all dogs evolved from wolves, man's interference just aided in getting the traits they sought. It is still a type of evolution.


From Dictionary.com:

evolution

noun

1.any process of formation or growth; development:
the evolution of a language; the evolution of the airplane.
2.a product of such development; something evolved :
The exploration of space is the evolution of decades of research.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 18, 2018)

He likes to sermonize at the end of his show for sure. I'd rather hear him talk about tackle or just about anything else. I guess the eight years I spent in parochial school had the reverse effect.


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 19, 2018)

water bouy said:


> He likes to sermonize at the end of his show for sure. I'd rather hear him talk about tackle or just about anything else. I guess the eight years I spent in parochial school had the reverse effect.



The thing that gets me about his religious beliefs is:

Matthew 6:24
King James Bible
No man can serve two masters: for either he will hate the one, and love the other; or else he will hold to the one, and despise the other. Ye cannot serve God and mammon(money).

He sure seems to serve his sponsors.....


----------



## Fire1386 (Mar 19, 2018)

So you are saying he shouldn't work New River Rat?.... That passage is for if you value money over anything else including God. I enjoy his shows and his message at the end sometimes makes me think. I also enjoy Zona, but agree he can get a bit carried away lol, and the MLF shows.


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 19, 2018)

Fire1386 said:


> So you are saying he shouldn't work New River Rat?.... That passage is for if you value money over anything else including God.



Your interpretation. [strike]Everyone[/strike]Some of us reads that different.

Would he still hawk the same wares if he paid full price? If not, and he does it for money, he's serving two masters. "God" don't lie right? But it seems Linder can. I had a day with Kevin Turner in his LoPro and he told me the stories that the In Fisherman crew forced on him while doing an article on his techniques, and he was to "display" their sponsors products. Also, having been a river guide, I know what is expected from the companies. I refused to be pro staff more than once for products I did not use.


----------



## Fire1386 (Mar 21, 2018)

That interpretation is straight out of the NIV study Bible from people a lot more knowledgeable than I.... I agree you should not advertise for something you don’t agree with or use. I can watch most fishing shows and enjoy them. Not big on saltwater, but still enjoy seeing the different species of fish that are out there. Some really bizarre looking ones lol.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Apr 4, 2018)

Jim said:


> Call me crazy, but I like the Zona fishing show. :lol:
> 
> https://markzona.com/


Love the z train!

And that man can fish as well as he talks


----------

